# November '17 COTM Winner: mikestony



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll give this a whirl 
Mike from Michigan City Indiana
2012 Cruze 1LT 1.4L, AT, Carbon Flash Metallic, 125,000 miles.
Stock with the usual, nothing fancy

Mods: Mach ME-7 wheels with black bowtie center caps, 245/45R18 Continental DWS tires, LED bulbs all the way around including headlights, LED driving lights, trunk led strip lights, rear window "wing", Injen air filter on a K&N SRI, Blacked out bowties, Blacked out windshield top and bottom strip, 20% tint all around, chrome bottom door strips, weathertech floor mats and trunk mat, Stainless tailpipe (whoopie, right?), 

Future plans: none at this moment. 

View attachment 247433
View attachment 247441
View attachment 247449
View attachment 247465
View attachment 247473
View attachment 247481
View attachment 247489
View attachment 247497
View attachment 247505


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats on the win, sir!

I'll be in contact with your winnings shortly.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Congrats on the win, sir!
> 
> I'll be in contact with your winnings shortly.


Thank you!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats - COTM badge awarded.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

I love the bow tie center caps.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

2015LT2 said:


> I love the bow tie center caps.


thanks! I had a bit of a hard time finding the correct size of Chevy Bowtie to fit the center bore lol....I think the ones I found are from a late model Camaro. They don't really snap into my wheels, the are held in by clear silicone on the backside 

Thanks to all for the congrats!


----------



## mechknight (Mar 31, 2016)

I really want to switch out the interior lights for Leds, what do you recommend?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

mechknight said:


> I really want to switch out the interior lights for Leds, what do you recommend?


Welcome to the forum, officially!

I went with these back in 2015 and one of them has since burnt out. (I'm not actually sure if it's really burnt out, or if it just came loose in the socket, I haven't spent the time to check if I'm honest) I believe there's more options now, but this is what I did at the time.

https://www.amazon.com/LEDpartsNow-...1-1-spell&keywords=cruze+ledparts+now+7+piece


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Interior led bulbs are available online for cheap. Amazon and EBay both have great deals. Just check to make sure you have the correct numbers and you can get a cpl dozen bulbs for almost nothing.


----------



## mechknight (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks, I'm a bit OCD when it comes to researching purchases. What do you think of these? https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B018...236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=siriusled+2025


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Those are fine. Just know that they will be super BRIGHT when you enter/exit your car. I couldn't decide between blue and white, so went with white in the map/task lights and blue in the overhead for entry/exit. The blue are much brighter than OEM, but not so bright that it looks like high noon at 5am. Ultimately you have to go with whatever you like. No one will be in the car as much as you are. No other mods are cheaper or easier than LED lighting changes.


----------

